# Letting the members decide :)



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I turned a lurer yesterday. Nothing too fancy in the grain pattern so I am going to paint it. It's a stick bait, close to the size of a catch2000.

Here's the members part.

What color(s)

This is not going on a shelf, it's going to be used. Color(s) will decide if freshwater or saltwater and the hardware to be installed.


----------



## fishnfurlife (May 9, 2006)

You can't go wrong with Fire Tiger. Mostly chartruese...but you can let your imagination fly with the reds, greens and blacks...gives a real personal touch.

Can't wait to see it


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I can't decide what color I want it till I see it.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

I have caught more fish on pearl white lures then any other colors. can't go wrong with white and accents of whatever you think looks nice. Heck, the fish will be looking up anyway so a white belly should be most noticeable.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Best fisherman I ever knew said..."Any color....so long as it's RED with a WHITE body"

and....I might add...I've seen him catch a TON of fish with his 'Reddies"..

but, then again....I used to catch my share on PINK corkys...

..lol


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

1) Solid Black with a chartrues head
2) Solid white with a red head


----------



## TXSaltMan (Feb 4, 2007)

Any color like Tortuga said....as long as its Red with a White body"


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

How about this bill?


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

OK Bill, what did ya decide? I have to say the pearl/red head is a great combo, heck, i married a red head, what does that say?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

going white body/red head....done that so many times...blah, but the fish like them


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

If going for reds, paint that baby bone white & put a little red under the chin and around the gills. If need be, sent it to me for testing!


----------

